

Why Science Does Not Disprove God - kudu
http://time.com/77676/why-science-does-not-disprove-god/

======
maxharris
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophic_burden_of_proof](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophic_burden_of_proof)

